# Lakota Tribal Wisdom



## thebig1 (May 26, 2016)

Lakota tribal wisdom states that when you discover you are riding a dead horse, the best strategy is to dismount.  However, in Corrections, and in other affairs, we often try other strategies, including the following:

A. buy a stronger whip

B. change riders

C. say things like “this is the way we always have ridden this horse”

D. appoint a committee to study the horse

E. arrange to visit other sites to see how they ride dead horses

F. create a training session to increase our riding abilities

G. harness several dead horses together for increased speed

H. declare that “No horse is too dead to beat”

I. provide additional funding to increase the horse’s performance

J. declare the horse is “better, faster, and cheaper” dead

K. study alternative uses for dead horses

L. promote the dead horse to a supervisory position

The list goes on and on, but I think you get the idea….


----------



## gearjammer (Jun 8, 2016)

Oh yeah

 ED


----------



## joe black (Jun 8, 2016)

Aho, my brother.  That's great advice.


----------

